# S&W M&P EZ Shield 9 mm



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone I'm thinking of getting a S&W EZ Shield 9mm. Looking for some feed back on this gun before I get real serious. 

Thanks RR69


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have read many good things about them. I have owned several normal Shields, and two Shield Pluses now. Fantatstic firearms.

S&W markets the EZ model for people who have trouble working the slide on a normal semi auto. I was reading some comments about the Shield EZ on another forum just a few days ago. People were saying how easy it was to work the slide on the models.

The gun also has a grip safety, and I believe it has a thumb safety if I remember correctly.

If I had issues working the slide, this is the 1st gun that would be on my list.

I love the fiber optic sights on the Performance Center Shield and Shield Plus models. Much easier to see with older eyes. There are a couple of Performance Center models on the Shield EZ as well. You may want to look at those. The Performance Center versions also have a slightly better trigger.


----------



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Thanks Shipwreck, I am very interested in that gun due to hand strength. Some of them I can't even hardly pull back they are so hard.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Never held a Shield.....but- have seen several guys at the range with them....and you never hear of bad reports.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

roadrunner69 said:


> Thanks Shipwreck, I am very interested in that gun due to hand strength. Some of them I can't even hardly pull back they are so hard.


I have read so many good things about them. There are many variants,so be aware of that.

I saw a model with fiber optic sights at Academy Sports last week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Never held a Shield.....but- have seen several guys at the range with them....and you never hear of bad reports.


My 3.1" and 4" Shield Plus Performance Center models are my favorite two unmodified handguns that I own. The Performance Center versions have much better triggers. I shoot my 4" Shield Plus almost as well as my Combat Master. I am amazed at these two guns. 

The original Shields were too thin to me. But the Shield Plus models are awesome.

But for the original poster, the EZ is the way to go if working the slide is hard.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a Performance Center Shield .45 that I like a lot. I have the ported barrel, fiber optic sights and the P.C. trigger.
I would recommend it to a friend.
Welcome from the Dairyland!


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

Have the EZ model in .380 and 30 Super Carry. They work as advertised. Easy to rack, decent trigger and accurate.


----------



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Thanks everybody I know what I'm getting myself for Christmas this year!!!


----------



## michael.ed (4 mo ago)

I know I’m pretty new here, but I saw this post and remembered a post on the M&p forum where a guy is selling a shield 9 ez. Here is the link. Hope it works out!








Ez shield 9mm 9 mags and 3 holsters under 2 yrs old...


I am selling my 9mm Ez with 9 magazines. Also have 2 jx tactical lefty appendix holsters 1 fat guy 1 regular as well as a Vedder comfort tuck with combat cut. All under 2 yrs old. Got shield plus 13+1 wanted larger carry magazines. Otherwise loved the EZ Make @⁨Mayer Verschleisser⁩ ffl an...




www.mp-pistol.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

michael.ed said:


> I know I’m pretty new here, but I saw this post and remembered a post on the M&p forum where a guy is selling a shield 9 ez. Here is the link. Hope it works out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not buy that. They have a big problem with scammers on that M&P Forum site. I get scam PMs every week for a WTB ad I have over there at that forum. I got another one this morning. I keep reporting them, and the people keep getting banned.

That guy has ONE post, and he JUST joined that forum. I saw that ad earlier today. I would say the risk is FAR to great to take a chance on that. Sorry. That is not a member who has been at that forum for a while. He just joined 8 hours ago (as of now).

All of the forums owned by Vertical Scope (including this one) are having a never ending battle with these scammers. ALL of the gun forums are having this problem actually. And, many people have been ripped off. We do the best job we can of eliminating these people.


----------



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Well Thank you for the heads yp but I will probably go to my gunshop because I know them really well and also I took my conceal carry there too! Real good people and very trustworthy.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I own one shield 40 love the gun it’s snappy but you get use to it


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

roadrunner69 said:


> Hi everyone I'm thinking of getting a S&W EZ Shield 9mm. Looking for some feed back on this gun before I get real serious.
> 
> Thanks RR69


There are problems with some of the guns made during the pandemic. These troublesome EZ9s triggers fail to reset as I recall. I spoke with a couple who owned 2 and both failed in the same way. Since it was an intermittent failure, it was hard to replicate. I seeing this and researching this, I sold my EZ9 and purchased a P365.
The problem never happened to me but since it was my carry gun, the risk was too large.


----------



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Hmmm that's not good. Hope when I buy one it won't built during that time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

roadrunner69 said:


> Hmmm that's not good. Hope when I buy one it won't built during that time.


Almost every model of gun has an issue at some point in time. I do pay attention to problems for certain models. But if I wanted one of these guns right now, I'd go buy one and have zero worries about it - personally.


----------



## roadrunner69 (3 mo ago)

Yep I'm gonna get one but gotta wait till my Xmas check comes in December


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

Alte Schule said:


> Have the EZ model in .380 and 30 Super Carry. They work as advertised. Easy to rack, decent trigger and accurate.


I also have the EZ model in .380. Racks super easy and also very easy to load magazine. I have arthritis in my back,hands, knees and just about all over. Sold my Sigs to my son in law and picked up this.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My brother-in-law bought a S&W M&P EZ Shield 9mm & right out of the box we put hundreds of rounds through it with no malfunctions. Trigger was nice. Slide was a little easier to rack than other 9mm pistols I've tried. Pretty accurate. I do like grip safeties for house guns or carry guns.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

lubers said:


> I also have the EZ model in .380. Racks super easy and also very easy to load magazine. I have arthritis in my back,hands, knees and just about all over. Sold my Sigs to my son in law and picked up this.


I forgot about the EZ to load magazines. IMO S&W hit a home run when they designed the EZ and Shield models.


----------

